# Hello from Germany! :o)



## nick.koeln (Feb 2, 2010)

Hello everyone! I am Nick and I do make-up here in Germany! I have trained with both Aveda and MAC and love the cosmetic industry. I'm hoping to meet some good people here and hoping to get some new tricks. ;o)


----------



## peachy pink (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi there, Nick  from Düsseldorf to Cologne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 you sure will have tons of fun here!!


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 3, 2010)

Welcome Nick! I hope you also share with us some of your tricks =)


----------



## Ria-xo (Feb 3, 2010)

Welcome to Specktra, Nick!


----------



## nick.koeln (Feb 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *peachy pink* 

 
_Hi there, Nick  from Düsseldorf to Cologne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you sure will have tons of fun here!!_

 
Hehe right around the corner. :-D 
Thanks everyone for the welcome!


----------



## Susanne (Feb 3, 2010)

Viel Spaß hier!


----------



## gildedangel (Feb 3, 2010)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## Meownica (Feb 3, 2010)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## Hypathya (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi Nick!!


----------



## dnelson (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi there Nick! Welcome!


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 6, 2010)

to the forum! have fun posting!


----------

